# Need your Loran numbers converted to GPS?



## WhackUmStackUm

I broke down and bought the LoranGPS conversion software from Andren in order to convert Loran numbers kindly donated to my quest for video of deep rock formations. It took me a bit of time to sort out how to use the software. Calibration of the coordinate systems seems to be the trickiest part.

Inspired by the good work that redlegs and other have done, I figured that it’s about time I did my part. Now that I am setup I would be happy to convert Loran numbers that our forum members would like translated into GPS coordinates. Just send me a PM.

*A few notes:*
I'm not a Loran conversion expert...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. 

I'll need at least one Loran + GPS set for the same spot. Ideally you will be able to provide more than one set of these calibration numbers and they will be physically close to the Loran numbers you would like converted.

It will be easiest for me if the numbers come in a file in comma-delimited (.CSV) format. However, I can convert Excel files, and Loran numbers in an email message as well. 

If you include the location names and comments, I will try to make sure they end up with the GPS numbers I send back.

*DISCLAIMER:*
These types of conversion have a varying amount of error depending on a number of factors such as, geographic accuracy of the Loran system itself near the given waypoints, number and accuracy of the calibration GPS/Loran points, the Loran receiver used, and so on. With this in mind, I can’t guarantee the accuracy of the conversions. However, the GPS numbers should get you close in many cases, and spot-on in others. Some will undoubtedly be way off.

Bryan


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

13289.2 46985.0
29 54.912 87 07.802

350 FT ROCK LEDGE

That software will definitely get you in the "area ", I'll make one suggestion when spending the time,money and effort make for sure all the numbers your checking are in the same area for each trip. I have the software also but as you know a lot of things get covered up including rocks particularly when we get the strong current every 5 or 6 years or storms....Some of the conversions were within a few hundred ft and some were way way off...but hey if you get one good one its all worth it..GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman

It all has to do with how many actually known numbers you have for that area. The more marker numbers the better the conversion.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Northstar 951 and 952 have what's called a "Phantom Loran". Before Loran signed off some time back, I determined that my phantom was off by 2 numbers on the bottom line and dead on on the top line. These machines are not made any longer, but they can be found on ebay, and Jerry @ Georges is a whiz with them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Burnt Drag said:


> Northstar 951 and 952 have what's called a "Phantom Loran". Before Loran signed off some time back, I determined that my phantom was off by 2 numbers on the bottom line and dead on on the top line. These machines are not made any longer, but they can be found on ebay, and Jerry @ Georges is a whiz with them.


Awesome suggestion Bro! :thumbup:

It turns out that the latest release of software for my Lowrance HDS unit also has the "Phantom Loran" feature. I'll give it a try.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

CAPT. PAUL REDMAN said:


> 13289.2 46985.0
> 29 54.912 87 07.802
> 
> 350 FT ROCK LEDGE
> 
> That software will definitely get you in the "area ", I'll make one suggestion when spending the time,money and effort make for sure all the numbers your checking are in the same area for each trip. I have the software also but as you know a lot of things get covered up including rocks particularly when we get the strong current every 5 or 6 years or storms....Some of the conversions were within a few hundred ft and some were way way off...but hey if you get one good one its all worth it..GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:


Thanks!

I just had an autopilot installed. It has a seach option which makes the boat go in a spiral outward. My plan is to run out to a converted number and then start the autopilot search while pulling my side-scan sonar fish. Hopefully I'll find a few spots that way.


----------



## sealark

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just had an autopilot installed. It has a seach option which makes the boat go in a spiral outward. My plan is to run out to a converted number and then start the autopilot search while pulling my side-scan sonar fish. Hopefully I'll find a few spots that way.


Be careful in that deep water those rocks will come up sometimes 50' real quick. All you have to do is get in the general area and you will find all kinds of rocks and ledges in the 210-250 foot region.:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sealark said:


> Be careful in that deep water those rocks will come up sometimes 50' real quick. All you have to do is get in the general area and you will find all kinds of rocks and ledges in the 210-250 foot region.:thumbup:


Understood. Thanks!


----------



## VineyardFox

*Td-ll*

Bryan how do I contact you please i.e. loran conversions of some of my numbers?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

VineyardFox said:


> Bryan how do I contact you please i.e. loran conversions of some of my numbers?


Just send me a private message on the Forum. The conversion is most accurate when you also have some GPS numbers near the areas where your Loran numbers are.


----------



## VineyardFox

I am new to this group my friend. I do not see a 'private message' option/tab on the page. How do I send a private chat? :/


----------



## VineyardFox

*?*

like this?


----------



## Dynamic

Click on whack um's user name and you will get the option to send a private message.


----------



## DLo

New users do not have PM privileges. You can exchange emails or something untill your post count is high enough. I dont remember how many that is.


----------



## weedline

loran never put u on a spot just put u within a football field give or take 25 yards then u had to find it will the conversion leave u in the same boat u were with loran or is it a whole new boat of confusion


----------



## mpaulk98

*loran to gps.*

Wackum,
Are you still converting loran to GPS? I just got a hold of some stuff out of Ft. Morgan / Orange beach that I need help with.
Thanks.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Some of the old loran numbers will still be good, some not. I have several thousand old numbers from a Destin charter boat captain. I've put a few in my Garmin using the Phantom loran method, mostly to get me in a productive area. A few of them have been good. 
Natural bottom changes every so often. Coral that was there during the loran era might be covered up with sand.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Sure, I just converted a batch for another PFF member. The software works best if you have verified GPS coordinates for one or more of the Loran spots, and the Loran numbers all came from the same receiver. However, I would be happy to convert whatever you have. Hopefully the converted GPS numbers will at least put you in the right ballpark.

My email address is: serialentreprenuer AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## mpaulk98

Thanks,
I will send them to you today. 
Matt

Sea-r-cy,
Yea I figured that to, but just moved from Destin to Ft. Morgan and have no numbers to work with, so I thought these might get me started. Unless you've got some good numbers over here you would like me to check for you Sir. I would hate for these things to get lonely.
Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim

Furuno's GP33 GPS unit will convert numbers BOTH ways and direct you to all your new GPS numbers. 

The units only cost $440. 

We went out and bought one the day we read about them and have used it successfully ever since. If you are buying a GPS anyway and you need numbers converted, it's a good solution and your numbers stay secure with you.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Both of my bottom machines will convert Loran to GPS as well. Although I do not know how accurate they are.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

mpaulk98 said:


> Wackum,
> Are you still converting loran to GPS? I just got a hold of some stuff out of Ft. Morgan / Orange beach that I need help with.
> Thanks.


Matt: Check your email. The conversion is ready.


----------



## mpaulk98

Bryan,
I got your email and will convert file over later today. Thank you so much for helping me with this. Bryan took time out of his day/ night to convert some numbers over for me and asked for nothing in return. Great PFF member and good guy. If you ever come over to Ft. Morgan area you got a fishing or diving trip on me buddy.
Thanks again.
Matt


----------



## coolbluestreak

I've got a little black book with a bunch of #'s in it, I'll try to bring it the next time I think I'll see you.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

mpaulk98 said:


> Bryan,
> I got your email and will convert file over later today. Thank you so much for helping me with this. Bryan took time out of his day/ night to convert some numbers over for me and asked for nothing in return. Great PFF member and good guy. If you ever come over to Ft. Morgan area you got a fishing or diving trip on me buddy.
> Thanks again.
> Matt


My pleasure. Thanks.


----------



## captain jake

I would like to have my loran numbers converted. Please tell me how to contact you.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

captain jake said:


> I would like to have my loran numbers converted. Please tell me how to contact you.


I see you are a new member, so you may not be able to send private messages yet. You can send me an email at: *serialentreprenuer* AT *gmail* DOT *com*.


----------

